# Opinions on Kingfish 11'8" SOT Kayak for newbie



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions on the Kingfish 11'8" sit on top kayak for a newbie? I'm 6'1", 235 lbs. and would like something fairly stable. I guess I'm looking for the cheapest deal I can since it will be my first yak and I don't want to sink a ton of money into a new hobby. I've found it for $459.99 at West Marine and checked it out today, seems pretty nice for the money with seat and 2 built in rod holders. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Cane44


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If it's the Mainsteam Kingfisher then yes it's a good starter Yak. I bought mine 2 yrs. ago at BPS for a little cheaper and now that I've got two more ( a 14' Heritage Redfish and a 15' OK Prowler) I've loaned it to my brother to get started on and he loves it. It doesn't track as well as the other two but that really doesn't matter if your not going far and have a good sence of direction on the water. It fishes great and is laid out very well for a starter boat. I think C-dog has got one also, maybe he'll chime in on it. Oh yeah I'm not quite as big but close at 5'9" & 185 lbs.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i was actually lookin at that exact same yak heh


felt good, rode one the other day, im 6'1 200 and it felt fine.



Jesse


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i was actually lookin at that exact same yak heh
> 
> felt good, rode one the other day, im 6'1 200 and it felt fine.
> 
> Jesse


[email protected] youngin's [200 lbs] I used to weigh that amount but got married and, well, now I'm not as active ! If you felt stable in it then chances are I'd be fine in it as well. Still contemplating what I should do, thanks for the feedback fellas. 

Cheers :beer: , Cane44


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

It was my first yak and is very stable. Its not a fast yak but gets the job done. the seat sucks. Does pretty good in the surf.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Talk about tracking. 
Today I paddled a 14 ft and 12 ft manta ray at the ARC Demo in Farmville.No comparison.
The 14' paddled straight as an arrow when I got back some one suggested that I paddle the 12ft what a difference left to right left to right with each stroke just all over the place.Really hard to paddle .Didn't take it to far.Don't think I'd want anything under a 14ft.
Also paddled Chad's Wilderness Ride that he was standing up in all morning and dared me too.I was to chicken.Think he just wanted a good laugh.Some guy did stand up in another yak and they were going to paddle just but that dude didn't last but a sec before he was back down i nthe seat.
Also peddled a Hobie revolution. It was different.Liek a paddle boat to me To used to paddling though.
Now all I need to paddle is the H.Redfish which they didn't have.
Cory said to come down to Tidewater he'd let me paddle one of his.
Was a great day of trying out Kayaks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very stable yak, slow but very stable.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yep im not lookin for fast, lookin for stable at the moment :-0



Jesse


----------

